# 2 years later, how often are you currently playing New Horizons?



## ~Kilza~ (Mar 20, 2022)

Today marks the 2 year anniversary of Animal Crossing: New Horizons being released, so I figured it'd be fun to see how often people are still playing the game these days, especially since it's been 4 and a half months since the last major update (v2.0) came out.

For me, I'm still playing the game daily. I got the game the same day it was released, and I've managed to play it 730 days in a row and counting since then, having put 1915+ hours into it. I'll keep playing it daily for the foreseeable future, as I am aiming for what amounts to 100% completion of the game, so I've still got a fair amount of things left to get done.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Mar 20, 2022)

Been playing since the game launched. Still playing every day. 

I enjoy checking in on my islanders. There are still little *funny* *moments* that crack me up. I like finding *an unexpected visitor* at the Roost sometimes. Even *repetitive events* are photo opportunities for me because I like taking pictures. I'm using the *new camera mode *more these days. I'll keep playing as long as I'm having fun.


----------



## Zerous (Mar 20, 2022)

As I did with nl and ww, I tend to not play for a couple months, then suddenly get back into it and play almost every day for a while, working on my town, before I go back to taking a break.


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Mar 20, 2022)

I play mostly daily, with sporadic gaps. I still love refining my island and houses


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 20, 2022)

I play a few times a week and if I'm inspired to build something then it'll be most nights for an hour or so.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 20, 2022)

I pretty much never play anymore. There are just so many other games I want to give my time to right now. But it's not goodbye forever. I fully intend on going back eventually. Just not any time in the near future.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Mar 20, 2022)

Holy, almost forgot it's been 2 years since this game released. That was quick 

I voted multiple times a week. It used to be daily but life gets in the way lols. I still do like to make time to play though because I find it relaxing and as much as there is a lot of negativity going on around this game all the time, it's still one of my favourites. But I also play a lot of Pokemon, so gotta find that balance.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2022)

I voted daily, because right now I'm playing daily, but that's likely to end once I come close to finishing my island. I played daily/a few times a week for up to 4-5 months when it first came out, then took a year hiatus and have only now returned lol. I'm glad a never attempted to finish my island before 2.0 came out as I'd most likely want to redo so much of it with all the new stuff that's been released.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2022)

I check in every once in awhile.  How long that "awhile" is differs greatly from time to time.  I can take a two week break from the game and come back to it, or even a several month long break from the game and come back to it.  Currently I haven't played since December. I plan on playing again soon, however, and want to play more of the DLC as well as redesign the southwestern portion of my island.  I don't know when that will be, however, because I have a ton of other interests taking up my spare time, and my weekdays are more busy now with work.


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2022)

man, i can’t believe its been 2 years already. happy anniversary, new horizons! 

i’ve had the game since release day, but sadly i don’t play as much as i used to. i’ve just been feeling pretty burnt out, i guess? i haven’t played consistently since november, i’m 2 months behind in-game and it’s taking me forever to get caught up. i try to play once a day or at least once every other day or so, but that’s turned into me playing like, once a week these past few months. i’m trying my best to get back into it, though!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 20, 2022)

Once in a while at this point.. I was gonna move in some new villagers but my amiibos never arrived in the mail, so yeahhhh

I still have to finish the DLC, which I'm still excited about since I've purposely been taking it slow!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Mar 20, 2022)

to be honest,  i haven't played since Feb 28, 2022
i've basically finished all of the island....

i still haven't finished my other characters houses... *the cafe*, though... but i just can't be bothered...

& i'm playing pokemon sword & shield right now :>


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2022)

I haven't touched it in months unfortunately. My life became hectic around September 2021 when I was accepted onto a postgrad programme and hasn't calmed down yet.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 20, 2022)

I play it as sporadically as I did when it launched. It varies from days, weeks, and even months. Designing is fun and all, but wasn't the main reason I picked this game up. I expected a little more variety, but my gameplay had to focus solely on terraforming/designing to play the game at its fullest potential and that's not really my cup of tea.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 20, 2022)

I play daily, though some days are just a "lick and a promise". I like checking in, even if I don't have the time or energy to do much.

I started my island on the first day and have only missed 2 days of play. I'm still evolving things, so I don't see myself putting it down.


----------



## Venn (Mar 20, 2022)

I'm at the point where I'll check in every once in a while. I did get a lot done in my town and therefore I'll just keep checking in. Last time I played was when the DLC came out. I've been playing on picking up the DLC to get through the houses needed to add more to town, but that is at a later time.


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 20, 2022)

@~Kilza~ That is impressive, well done! I haven't played in a couple of months. I've been playing other games, and getting more into art, so I've spent my free time doing those. I'll come back to it soon because I want to keep playing it. Just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Mar 20, 2022)

The last time i checked my island was yesterday for less than 2 minutes and then closed the game. Currently not in the mood playing it but i might be more active after i finish college


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 20, 2022)

Hanif1807 said:


> The last time i checked my island was yesterday for less than 2 minutes and then closed the game. Currently not in the mood playing it but i might be more active after i finish college


This is usually how my play times turn out lol. It's like I spend more time having the game load than I do actually playing it. The load times are so horrid haha.


----------



## Autumn247 (Mar 20, 2022)

A few times a week I check in. Not nearly as often as I used to play. I used to play for hours almost everyday. I'm trying to get motivated to start actually making my island nice and getting it to 5 stars and also finishing HHP though so I might be playing more often soon


----------



## Pixiebelle (Mar 20, 2022)

Lately just once or twice a week to do dailies. tbh, knowing we're not getting another update has put me off slightly. I don't have much left to do other than finishing a few collections and terraforming (which I find super difficult) so until I'm motivated to make everything pretty it's like...ehhh


----------



## kayleee (Mar 20, 2022)

I don’t play it very often at all, but I still have to finish the dlc and I want to do that at least. I’ll go back to it eventually, there are just a lot of other things I want/need to do so I don’t have as much time for it lately.


----------



## pochy (Mar 20, 2022)

usually once every few months, just to talk to my fave villagers


----------



## CanuckChick (Mar 20, 2022)

I’ve stopped playing for several months now since real life has been much busier.  I tried checking in only Sat nights to get my KK badge but lost interest lol, I may pick it up again someday though.

I’m now obsessed with Pocket Camp since it fits my schedule better and I can play for just 10-15 mins at a time and pick it up again anytime vs spending hours decorating in HHP or ACNH.

Yes, the leaf tix system sucks in PC but I found by exchanging gifts with a lot of ppl on a regular basis, you increase the odds of getting items that are worth a lot of LTs.  So it is possible to not spend any money in that game!


----------



## cinch (Mar 20, 2022)

I still play every single day, for around 30-45 minutes though. There are still a ton of things i don't have from the new expansion, so waiting for them in my Nook's/balloons/island tour


----------



## oak (Mar 20, 2022)

I haven't played in awhile. I redecorated my island and updated my dream address in February and then lost interest again. I just bought the new Pokemon game so it might be awhile before I picked up New Horizons again.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 20, 2022)

Ah jeez, I haven't touched NH (Only to play it to coincide with the Play for 300 days Nook Mile Achievement) to play it fully often, I've mostly moved on to NL because I find there's more to do than just decorate.

Now, NH is fun, but I feel it has slowly turned into a sandbox game rather than a life sim.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Mar 20, 2022)

I slowed down my playing for awhile in 2021, but started playing more when the update was announced. Now I play pretty much daily. I don't worry if I miss a day here or there.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2022)

I stopped playing daily around July 2020, and I haven't consistently played it since then. not even with the 2.0 update coming out. I just can't really seem to get back into the game (whereas I'm still playing AC:GCN and New Leaf relatively often). I thought restarting would help but it honestly didn't. tbf I have like 670 hours in the game, but I know a lot of people here have way more than that 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 20, 2022



Paperboy012305 said:


> Now, NH is fun, but I feel it has slowly turned into a sandbox game rather than a life sim.


basically my thoughts exactly, I feel like there's almost _too much freedom_ to do whatever in the game and it honestly makes it really overwhelming to play, whereas in older games there were more limitations and, oddly enough, the more limits you have the more creative you can get (at least that's true for many people).


----------



## Flicky (Mar 20, 2022)

I haven't been playing from day one (got it for Christmas that same year), but I'm still playing daily.  Although I did take a break for Legends Arceus.

At the moment my focus is finishing my DIY collection and finishing my island, but I think I'll return to Legends once I've done that.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 20, 2022)

I stopped playing and won’t play it again.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 20, 2022)

a few times a week, sometimes i'm really busy and don't play a lot but i still play regularly.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 20, 2022)

I play every once in a while. Lately I've been into it daily but it'll fade out eventually and I'll be back to logging in once a month lol.


----------



## Bui (Mar 20, 2022)

I stopped playing regularly around September 2020 when I took a 2 month break from the game, and stopped almost entirely in March 2021, aside from a week or so for the 2.0 update. I haven't played since November 2021 and have no plans to play it again.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 20, 2022)

I finally decided to get a Switch around the time of ACNH release (specifically to play ACNH), but the game was sold out in-store, so I ended up waiting for delivery. I'm not sure why I didn't just get a digital copy, but I'm thankful I didn't because I have two Switches now, so the cartridge is useful. I ended up being able to play for the first time on 18 May 2020! 

Initially I was fairly busy with Pokémon Sword. When I did start dedicating a lot of time to progressing my island, I played daily and I probably played daily for at least a year. Currently, I have so much RL work that I'm checking in about once a week. I'm hoping to increase my playtime soon, because I'd like to finish decorating the villager houses on my island, and I also have some ideas about moving villager house locations and improving some of their front yards/surroundings!  I'm happy to report I still have my two starter villagers, Agnes and Louie.  They were the first two houses I renovated when it was unlocked (Louie was still using a sleeping bag). I also still have Rhonda, who was one of my first five villagers, and her house is up next for renovation.


----------



## Kalle (Mar 20, 2022)

I go through spurts of playing a little every day or once in a while for an hour or two.


----------



## azurill (Mar 20, 2022)

I have been playing since release day. I forgot the anniversary was today. I was playing daily until recently. I have limited play time so most of that time has gone to Pokémon legends. I do wish to change out some of my villagers on both islands. I still need to finish the museum on my second island.


----------



## McRibbie (Mar 20, 2022)

Aside from a break of about 2 weeks while I got my Switch repaired (I need to send it off again, because they found the screen was damaged and replaced it… badly) I’ve been playing it daily since launch! 

There’s still things to do: DIY recipes to get, the CJ and Flick models that I’ve missed getting a load of due to laziness, and I’m still seeking out some Saharah and Kicks items, and of course, making my island look nice without making it look too cluttered.

I DO want to go and revisit the DS and Wii-era games at some point, but until I get bored of NH properly, that isn’t happening.


----------



## Sheydra (Mar 20, 2022)

Still play everyday, I find new things to do. First was the muesum now recipes. Specially that illusive wooden music box.


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 20, 2022)

Daily but spend less time.  Just check on the villager for DIY, store, Kappa Island DIY and HHP DIY.


----------



## Pyoopi (Mar 20, 2022)

Took a break and wanted to focus on important projects. I still enjoy the game, it's not done for me at all. I'll eventually play again since I really like designing/decorating.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 20, 2022)

Sometimes Daily and sometimes not at all when I am busy playing different games.


----------



## RollingAntony (Mar 20, 2022)

Daily, but I haven't played as much as before. With the booster shot, I'm trying to return to my usual social life, so that means less time left for playing. I also have many other games I'm trying to play, so any time left is split between different things.

However, between the collectathon, the cozy vibes of just vibing with the npc's and trying to get a nice island to live in; I still have tons of things to do on ACNH. I haven't even done 30 houses on HHP, I'm just going at my own pace.


----------



## Telula (Mar 20, 2022)

I dropped off with my playtime during the winter months (mainly because I don't like the winter months) and did next to no playing at all. Now that spring is here I'm back to playing regularly. Trying to get the rest of my island decorated!


----------



## Silkfawn (Mar 20, 2022)

I don't play the main game anymore, but I play the DLC pretty much everyday.

I have a mario pipe next to my house, and another next to the airport so that it's easier to get to HHP.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 20, 2022)

I've stopped playing often over the past few months, but with each animal crossing game I remember having phases where I rarely played and then fully picked up the game again, and with my final term in school coming up and education being easier I'll probably get back to my island soon.


----------



## squidney (Mar 20, 2022)

what really helped me stay in the game was the content obi but also restarted my town design. I am an industrial design major so I feel like I am NEVER satisfied with the layout. Ive changed my theme about 5 times now (but kept the same original map/save). I stopped playing in winter because I HATE THE SNOW IN GAME.... so since we have green spring grass I am back to the game! My latest game layout is my fav and I feel so inspired and its been great!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 20, 2022



~Kilza~ said:


> Today marks the 2 year anniversary of Animal Crossing: New Horizons being released, so I figured it'd be fun to see how often people are still playing the game these days, especially since it's been 4 and a half months since the last major update (v2.0) came out.
> 
> For me, I'm still playing the game daily. I got the game the same day it was released, and I've managed to play it 730 days in a row and counting since then, having put 1915+ hours into it. I'll keep playing it daily for the foreseeable future, as I am aiming for what amounts to 100% completion of the game, so I've still got a fair amount of things left to get done.


Dang! 1900 hours o.o I am so curious what your town looks like!!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 20, 2022)

I started playing New Horizons on December 16 2020, since then I have played every. single. day. since and it's March 2022 now. I have records of playing games every single day for months in a row but this breaks the record, New Horizons is my favorite game I can't help it, somehow I know some people who play New Horizons and managed to get over 2,700 hours?!?! But I currently have 1,660 hours of gameplay. But I've nearly run out of things to do, when I log on I just clean up the spawned fossils and weeds give gifts to my villagers and log off but sometimes I do other stuff, I won't quit New Horizons until I complete all my gameplay goals:
- Get All Nook Miles Stamps
- Get Every Villagers photo all by my self naturally without time traveling or trading
- Get a bug and fish model for all the bugs and fish in the game by myself without trading for models and actually looking for the creatures my self
- I still need to get the golden trophy for HHA
- Still decorating my island and I need to decorate my house too.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 20, 2022)

I still play daily, but only short bursts of 10-15 minutes. I just check the mail, recycling bin, and give gifts to villagers I'm trying to get a photo of.

I did not even notice that it was the 2nd anniversary lel. Time sure flies really fast.

I was honestly thinking of stopping since I'm not really doing anything in the game anymore. I'll probably only log in to buy the new seasonal items and that's it. Although a part of me still wants to keep playing.


----------



## Bizhiins (Mar 20, 2022)

I actually only got the game this past September. I played daily for a few months, but got obsessed with another game and took a 2-month hiatus. Now I’m back to checking in again daily. I’ve been planning a new terraforming idea for my island, so that keeps my checking in every day.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 20, 2022)

I play almost everyday! Sometimes I stop playing for a day or two, but then I go back to playing daily. It's been like that since I got the game in July 2020! I don't think I ever took a long hiatus from it. Ever.


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 20, 2022)

I play at anytime, any day! Sometimes I couldn’t play due to things I am doing.

Happy 2nd anniversary New Horizons!


----------



## Hug (Mar 20, 2022)

I restarted my 🏝 and I’m enjoying it so far ! I try to play when I can .


----------



## Amilee (Mar 21, 2022)

i have phases were i play every day and then i stop for like two weeks to play something else and then im back at it again. i will never truly stop playing this game


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 21, 2022)

I play multiple times a week. I always take breaks from Animal Crossing though and don’t play for a couple of months, and then come back.


----------



## maria110 (Mar 21, 2022)

I still play daily.  When I get bored, I just reset. Or I time travel to different weather. Also, I've set a goal of acquiring villager photos so I'm always working on that.


----------



## Tri-Cell (Mar 21, 2022)

At the moment a few times a week. I still enjoy it a lot but have taken a bit of a break lately.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 21, 2022)

i dont think i've played the game consistently since around july 2020, since then ive played maybe a handful of times


----------



## deana (Mar 21, 2022)

The amount I play changes a lot. I was playing (almost)daily from the 2.0 update until New Years, then I didn't play until around mid February. Right now I play a couple times a week.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 21, 2022)

I still play from time to time, but my the length varies each time. I try to get into terraforming and actually doing it, but when I actually boot up the game I just find myself getting the daily diy, mail, and maybe gyroids. Like I don't know if I'm not motivated enough or just burnt out from working that day so the passion just isn't there. So I don't force myself to try to decorate. And it happens almost all the time lol...


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 22, 2022)

OMG its 2 years already !!!! Happy 2 Years everyone !!!!! I have been playing a lot less but I try to get on daily to do the daily tasks like tending to my garden and terraforming and decorating my island. And if I am to busy I will hop on every second day but I do not play for the long long hours that I used to play before.


----------



## Alyx (Mar 24, 2022)

I'm still playing daily two years later. There's still something for me to do every time. My island is done but I redecorate for every season. It's still my favorite game on the Switch and will continue to be forever. I do my best not to listen to other people's opinions on the game because most of the time I find that they're not fair.


----------



## Moonlight. (Mar 25, 2022)

pretty much everyday because i recently reset my island, the amount of times i've reset since release is kinda crazy lol


----------



## Bunnieys (Mar 25, 2022)

i play everyday ALL DAY 
but ill stop some point


----------



## kemdi (Mar 25, 2022)

I play multiple times a week. HHP is so much fun for me! Right now I'm doing thing where I take fortune cookie sets from Pocket Camp that I couldn't complete and see if I can recreate their themes as close as I can on HHP. Its a challenge and a lot of fun and so far I'm really happy with the results!


----------



## Bobbo (Mar 26, 2022)

I play daily, at least 30 minutes or more.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 26, 2022)

Right now not at all, but that's because I'm finishing up Pokémon Legends and I only play on the weekends.


----------



## PacV (Mar 27, 2022)

Daily.

Restart my island like 2 months ago and still working on it. I'm not very good at terraforming so you can tell is not an easy trip.


----------



## _Sad_Ghost_ (Mar 28, 2022)

My brother stole the switch so I haven't played in a while..


----------



## Mairen (Mar 30, 2022)

I'm playing multiple days a week, nearly every day. But that's because I made a new island recently so I've been busy terraforming it a little bit each day and decorating it. I've hardly been catching bugs and fish even, I really should do that before the months end!


----------



## Boccages (Mar 30, 2022)

I still play it once or twice a week after two years, which never happened with previous AC entries - I would play regularly for a year or so in New Leaf, and sold my 3DS off after that.


----------



## Jaden (Mar 30, 2022)

Loved the game and played it a lot in the first year but I'm not playing it much anymore. With newer games like Pokemon Arceus and now Rune Factory 5 maybe won't play it in a long time. But who knows


----------



## Aniko (Apr 3, 2022)

I still don't have a Switch   
So I haven't play yet.
Still playing to New Leaf every day


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Apr 3, 2022)

I have been trying to play the other games I recently got for my switch (as well as ones I kind of ignored after getting NH), so I usually only play on saturdays if I even remember to. Life has also been very busy for me lately so I haven't had much time to game at all, and that gives me plenty of time to finish the HHP DLC at some point


----------



## solace (Apr 3, 2022)

Voted for haven't played in a while but I'll play it again at some point. I played HHP for like a minute and didn't find it much of a challenge. Also, was pretty let down with 2.0 in general. The biggest reason I don't play often is knowing that my villagers will not move without my permission. That is a huge deterrent for me to even open the game to persuade them to stay. In contrast, NL had the opposite effect on me because I would open the game just to make sure my villagers were in order.


----------



## Berrytree101 (Apr 3, 2022)

I've not played in a long time I restarted my game and couldn't think of a character name even though I asked people for help I still have not started playing again......


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 4, 2022)

Honestly I just started picking it up again after like a year lol. Glad I did too because the amount of stuff the updates added is insane!!!


----------



## Pintuition (Apr 4, 2022)

I've been playing at least four or five times a week for at least a half hour, sometimes more. I started redoing my island when the last update dropped in November so I've been playing mostly to finish that up. When I get done with that more towards the summer I have a feeling my interest will drop somewhat again and I'll be playing once a week or less at that point. I'll try my best not to let that happen! 

I'm making a concerted effort, though, to not lose interest this time and I'm trying to enjoy actually playing again, rather than just gathering stuff which gets old after a while. I try to do a small project once a week, even if it's just satisfying a nook mile achievement, visiting with villagers, or working on some HHP houses that's just purely for fun and has nothing to do with my redesign. Hoping not to have to check "stopped playing" next time, haha!


----------



## FoxFeathers (Apr 4, 2022)

I cycle through my games in bursts. Right now I'm overhauling my town so I play daily. Then I'll wander off for a few weeks to something else.


----------



## Holla (Apr 4, 2022)

I'll be honest after the one year mark in March of last year I haven't really touched the game much. The 2.0 update and DLC brought me back for a bit but not more than a couple weeks. I do see myself coming back to the game at some point I still have things I want to do in the game but I'm not going to force myself until I feel motivated to do so.


----------



## mintmaple (Apr 4, 2022)

I got the game for Christmas in 2020. Played it alot during the first few months, but I stopped playing frequently as I took a business course online and it was hard. Lost motivation to play the game in the evenings. I started the game in March 2020, by resetting my switch's clock to that date and played like it was the beginning of the game's release (although I set it back to a few days BEFORE the game even came out..) and then I would reset the clock back to the date I last played, so I wouldn't miss any days on the game. Well, I missed some, but let's just say...it's still only 30th July 2020 on my switch right now. I've played the game for 400 hours total and picked it up more since the 2.0 update. I really enjoy cooking and the HHP DLC and I played about 3-4 times a week now, with more motivation to terraform my island.


----------



## Zephon (Apr 4, 2022)

I have been playing daily, since I started playing the game this January.


----------



## Megaroni (Apr 10, 2022)

I was about to redecorate my island but then I lost access to the switch. For now I haven't played ina while, but once I get access to another switch I'll definitely be playing at least once a week


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 10, 2022)

Not really playing as much. I've seen everything there is in the game. I'm ready to move on to the next AC game.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 10, 2022)

I haven't played in months ): I really do wish I could change that, but there are so many other things I would rather be doing these days. Just not enough time.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 10, 2022)

I'm currently playing NH a bit more than I usually do, but I don't know how long they may last. Currently doing some terraforming, designing, ect. There's a lot I have envisioned, but sometimes it doesn't work out the way I had planned. Especially when I forgot to take in account how small the siderooms are.


----------



## Snek (Apr 10, 2022)

I've been busy playing other games, but I'll redownload NH once I feel I'm ready to go back. I think once summer starts I'll get back and do some improvements to my island


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 10, 2022)

I feel like AC is a game I just go back to from time to time. Like, I'm nearly 600 hours in but I've had months were I've stopped playing. I think I stopped playing just shortly after 2.0 came out but now I've been dragged back in! I've been working on my island, home and talking to my villagers! I also really like taking pics and uploading them on my island's journal. But I'm sure I'll get sick of the game soon, lol. Besides I've got tons of other games I really want to play.


----------



## Mestear (Apr 11, 2022)

Sometimes multiple times a week, or once a week. The saddest part is that villagers say same things over and over. I wish they had much more to say. Just out of pure curiosity I installed dolphin emulator on my android, to play the first AC on gamecube. And the dialogue is so much diverse. Also checking new leaf daily.


----------



## RedPanda (May 9, 2022)

My answer is actally that I just got back into it recently. I had put in an obscene amount of hours in 2020, and I burned out. Plus a lot of stuff happened IRL that took me away from playing. I took a while to get back into it even though I was excited for the HHD update. I kept seeing all these Instagram posts with beautiful designs using the new furniture and instead of exciting and inspiring me I felt intimidated and overwhelmed. But now I am finally playing again, and wow what fun it has been! I love the new furniture and I love being able to design interiors. I have always been a fan of interior designing in this game; landscaping and exterior designing seems to be much more popular with ACNH fans but for me it was always harder to get into that aspect.


----------



## JKDOS (May 9, 2022)

Not as much as I want to. I have a draw to the game, but I can't keep my attention on it right now. I am thinking of restarting my 2nd island for a once more, but I really don't want to lose my HHP save, so I'm stuck thinking about it.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 9, 2022)

I'm currently playing daily, but I haven't played at all for awhile there. I reset my town recently, so I'm enjoying playing it it again after taking a long break.


----------



## TeaBiskit (May 12, 2022)

Normally I check in every once in a while, but I'm playing more often now.


----------



## Beanz (May 12, 2022)

i used to play daily but it’s gotten so boring, i probably will play again but i haven’t in 2 weeks.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 12, 2022)

I have a lot to do but I’m currently not that interested in it anymore I will come back and finish my island but I bought it around release and I played everyday for around a year.


----------



## S.J. (May 13, 2022)

S.J. said:


> Currently, I have so much RL work that I'm checking in about once a week.



Happy to update that right after writing my original post, I started playing regularly again. At the moment I’m playing every day. Unhappy to update, same amount of RL work.


----------



## Jaco (May 13, 2022)

A few times a week. I like to update things as the seasons pass and I think that adds a lot of variety. I only get to play for maybe 20 minutes at a time to there's a lot of things to try to squeeze in.


----------



## porkpie28 (May 14, 2022)

I don’t play at all but I still play pocket camp every day


----------



## dizzy bone (May 14, 2022)

Recently I have been playing daily. I like to run around my island and take pictures and work on some stamp cards or chores. If I'm feeling up to it, I design homes. I've been more inspired to play lately because I've had a renewed interest in updating my island journal to document my completed island.


----------



## azurill (May 14, 2022)

I was playing once a week. I have now started playing daily again. Just wish I had more time to play.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 14, 2022)

I haven't touched it in months now. Probably best. I did spend alot of time on it in 2020 and a good chunk in 2021. There are other things I would rather be other games to check out or doing other things _like pixel art_. I feel like I have explored most of the game. If they come out with another one, and if I decide to get a copy, I will most definitely wait until they are done with the game. A used copy. I feel like I would have enjoyed New Horizons more when it was completely done. The Experience of going through the game in 2020 vs starting a new game later (before DLC) was vastly different and effects how I felt/feel/ and see the game... or maybe I am just old.
New Horizons at the end of the day now, is a good game and is better than New Leaf after the DLC was added.
And I understand the pandemic probably played a role in all of this too and it was nice to have a new game during all of that.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 14, 2022)

Its becoming harder to play this game daily since everything has been basically the same and not much has really changed. I check in once in a while but I am too busy playing other games and of course waiting to move on to the next AC game. Hopefully it will be better than this one.


----------



## angelcat621 (May 15, 2022)

I voted several times a week. I currently have 2170 hours into this game and have played it since May 2020. I restarted last December and am on my 3rd and hopefully final version of my island. I've been catching up on DIYs, seasonal items, holidays, and the museum, among other things. Just finished collecting all Gullivaar items and still working on Gulliver's. Still barely scratched the surface terraforming anything yet. 
Lots of real-life obligations now so I don't always get to play everyday. Yardwork and housework are time consuming. If only it were as fast as it were in video games. Wish I could just call Leif and have him weed my very grass-infested iris garden.


----------



## LeighEmma (May 15, 2022)

I’ve recently stared playing again after having a year off… there are so many DIYs and new items I’ve seen that I need


----------



## QueenCobra (May 15, 2022)

I check in at least twice a week. Lately I've been playing Kirby and the Forgotten Land, so I haven't been playing as often as usual lol.


----------



## JellyBeans (May 16, 2022)

i think i last played a few weeks ago, and even that was only to run around and say hello to everyone - who all complained i hadn't talked to them for a month or two  anytime i see a particularly nice build or bit of terraforming on my twitter timeline i feel the urge to play again, but by the time i actually have a minute beyond (procrastinating) revising for my uni exams all my energy is gone lmao. this isn't strictly AC specific though - i feel like i haven't picked up my switch in forever! only a bit under a month until i'm done though, so i'm very much hoping to get back into it over the summer and *finally* make some progress on the island i restarted what feels like forever ago


----------



## Bilaz (May 19, 2022)

Currently playing daily , trying to really give my island a good makeover


----------



## smellovision (May 19, 2022)

Every day! I recently started playing again after, I think, about a year, 2/3rd of a year maybe. Lots of stuff has been added since and I bought HHP, so there's plenty of content for me to catch up on  
I'll burn out again soon enough I feel lol


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (May 19, 2022)

I’ve been burned out for a while and then just recently, I’ve been back on redoing parts of my island


----------



## AmyK (May 21, 2022)

I just came back after a long break and voted for the "once in a while" option. The circle of people that I used to play with fell apart and for a while it was incredibly hard for me to play on my island because it's full of memories. I've now (mostly) gotten over this feeling and try to catch up a little since there's still a bunch of unfinished areas and things I wanna work on.


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 21, 2022)

I started playing again but not everyday
 I took a whole year hiatus.. I couldn't stand missing a day with my ocd which made me miss out on my actual life things I needed to do which made me upset. after the long hiatus I decided to time travel which pretty much solved all my problems of feeling overly dedicated to the silly game... as well as all of the updates. I'm very happy with the fact that we can now change the interior of our villagers houses with the help of happy home academy and the added design slots


----------



## Lady Black (May 21, 2022)

I used to play every day after work when it first came out (when I was living with my parents). Now it seems I only play roughly four to five times a month for less than three hours at a time. (Married, moved-out w/ full-time job and 2 dogs). Feels like the older I get, the less time I have for gaming. Animal Crossing is still my favorite game to fall back on after a long hiatus from video games, though!


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 22, 2022)

AmyK said:


> I just came back after a long break and voted for the "once in a while" option. The circle of people that I used to play with fell apart and for a while it was incredibly hard for me to play on my island because it's full of memories. I've now (mostly) gotten over this feeling and try to catch up a little since there's still a bunch of unfinished areas and things I wanna work on.


I'm the exact opposite. When I finally had the time to properly play, due to working insane hours during peak-pandemic, all of my friends had already burned themselves out like 2 months after launch.

I kind of fell out of playing it for a while. I was playing everyday and doing a little decorating outside and in my 2 villager's homes, which was how the game was intended to be played, but I still can't get enough mileage out of it this way. It'd probably be different if I had the chance to see even one of my friend's islands and or have them visit mine, but they've been done playing since June 2020 or close to it. So it's really kind of boring doing this kind of game solo and doesn't have the same AI/environment community feel that the other games have had.


----------



## Wickel (May 22, 2022)

New Horizons is the new Sims for me. I don't play it for six months, than religiously every day for hours on end for a week.
I still have my original island and it's still a complete mess, but some parts are really starting to come together now. Just give me another two years and it'll be finished.
I just checked back in yesterday and my villagers complained I was gone for three months.


----------



## Hsn97 (May 22, 2022)

I check in every now and again but it’s not often. Nintendo unfortunately ruined a lot of the things that I use to enjoy about the AC series. Fishing and bug catching is now just frustrating with tools breaking. Speaking to the villagers is bland as they repeat the same 5 bits of dialogue constantly. And decorating is tedious with trying to find seasonal DIYs in balloons, grinding resources to craft and only being able to order 5 items a day. It’s a pretty big let down to be honest.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 22, 2022)

I tried to play everyday but I got seriously burnt out from it. I constantly pressured myself to finish my island, even after I restarted it multiple times. Eventually it got to a point that I would play for no more than 20 minutes and be done with it.

Now I play once a week, on Sundays or Mondays. It's been alot better. I check in Harv's for new stuff for the week, which even playing alot I still don't have all the new things. I decorate at my leisure, not tryin to speed run everythin. On other days I play other games to stay off of NH, plus I want to play other games too.


----------



## jefflomacy (May 22, 2022)

I still play every day because I am collecting photos.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 24, 2022)

I voted "*I haven't played in a while but I'll play it again at some point*" but I'm playing daily because I accidentally deleted my island's save data and then made a new one days ago. I got 3 of my dreamies yesterday; Audie,Beau, and Cephalobot. Actually, I got 4 of them but I'm kicking out Ione because I was not too fond of her interior as one of the first five villagers but I'm going to hunt her again next time. The reason for kicking out Ione is nonsense I know but I'm picky when it comes to the house design if I like the beginner house or the default house of a villager. I'm gonna hunt: Diana, Shino, Marshal, Marina, Fang, Sasha, and Ione (again). My current villagers are Diva, Kid Cat, Audie, Alfonso, Ione, Sly, Beau, Zell, and Cephalobot. I'm currently making my island 3 star to unlock K.K. Slider ^^


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 2, 2022)

I've stopped playing completely. I've been having issues with my Switch (joy-cons, I can buy news ones and it'll fix it temporarily but honestly, no) and I've used it as an excuse to stop playing my Switch altogether.


----------



## usa-chan (Jun 2, 2022)

i lowkey dropped acnh after like three months of being it released just because i rushed through the beginning part and it ruined the rest of the time for me ngl. but i recently picked it up again (like two weeks ago) and resetted my island. since then, i've been playing everyday. compared to initial launch, starting my island now is actually more fun because they added so many things in the 2.0 update. i can feel myself falling back in love with the game!


----------



## AlexaParisJess (Jun 2, 2022)

I started my game August 2020 and haven't missed a day yet. 
The past month or so, I've started to feel some burnout, but never to the point where I'd want to stop playing completely. Like one of the prior replies mentioned, sometimes it's the smallest details that keep you invested. 
For me, around the time I expect someone's gonna want to move, I spend a little time following my villagers around like a crazy person and see what they do  sometimes they'll be working out or doing yoga and I'll take photos where I'm copying their actions. 


And listening to conversations too... the only downside of that is when catchphrases change and I want certain villagers to keep the same catchphrases forever, haha.


----------



## Pokeking (Jun 2, 2022)

I am playing almost every day.


----------



## NicksFixed (Jun 3, 2022)

I'm still playing every day, have been since launch. My current pet project is to have Cyrus customise every non-crafted piece of furniture into every possible colour for my catalogue !! I limit myself in various ways every day so I'll be playing for quite some time yet !!


----------



## ivorystar (Jun 3, 2022)

NicksFixed said:


> I'm still playing every day, have been since launch. My current pet project is to have Cyrus customise every non-crafted piece of furniture into every possible colour for my catalogue !! I limit myself in various ways every day so I'll be playing for quite some time yet !!


no way! i'm doing the exact same thing lol  I started playing since the launch but took a 3 month break to play legend of zelda, now i'm back again


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 3, 2022)

I play as much as I can. Up until about 8 weeks ago I played multiple times a day. Real life stuff has taken over is top priority atm and I  don’t have much time. Every time I go on I seem to just pick up weeds  I will get back into it as it is my happy place to de stress and forget for a little while


----------



## Licorice (Jun 3, 2022)

Lately I’ve gotten back into playing. I play a little every day usually but recently I have been playing almost all day. Before that I would take month long breaks.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 3, 2022)

I still play daily, which I definitely did not expect when I picked the game up 2 years ago now. I took  one short break from playing which was related to real life issues rather than losing interest. At this point I have no idea when/ if I will lose interest. I can’t even successfully play my second island, because I never have enough time that I want to take away from my main island.

It’s going to sound super sappy but this is definitely my favorite video game ever. I don’t even know what exactly holds my interest. Sometimes I don’t really _do_ anything but pick up sticks and dig up the fossils as I wander around aimlessly just kind of enjoying my island - just looking around- talking to my villagers, maybe catching a fish or a bug. Idk. It’s kind of a happy place for me, and has the added bonus of saving me from spending time instead dom scrolling online, which I appreciate. 

No game is really intended to be enjoyed forever, I know (game companies want you to be looking for the next game to buy and all).  But at this point I don’t currently see an end in sight for me. I’m actually glad we don’t expect (as far as I know) to see the next iteration of the series anytime soon cause it is still way too early for me to think about that!

But even when that time comes I will always look fondly on ACNH, and it will be the game I compare all others to. 

So yeah, that’s where I am.


----------



## Neb (Jun 5, 2022)

After over 200 hours I think I've finished New Horizons. My goal of getting a five star island has been achieved, so I have little reason to return. I'll stick with New Leaf for the foreseeable future.


----------



## kayleee (Jun 5, 2022)

Just recently I’ve started playing daily again to try to finish HHP. I don’t looove decorating in HHP so I’ve been taking it really slow and just decorating one house per day. I think I’ve designed 24 so far, so looking forward to being able to renovate villager houses on my island


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 6, 2022)

Neb said:


> After over 200 hours I think I've finished New Horizons. My goal of getting a five star island has been achieved, so I have little reason to return. I'll stick with New Leaf for the foreseeable future.


Thats great and as for me I am pretty much over New Horizons. I check in once a while but I am too busy playing other games.


----------



## angelcat621 (Jun 6, 2022)

I started my first save 2 years ago today. Now, on Pookytopia 3.0, I play several times a week redoing large portions of my island. I still want to make a fancy farming area and rock garden (not easy). So I still have plenty to do.


----------



## islandprincess (Jun 6, 2022)

I still play daily. It’s been like that since I got the game. I’m currently focusing on completing the museum’s art exhibit. I only need to donate two statues to accomplish that goal. I’m also challenging myself to breed a blue rose, which might take a while. It’s the only flower I don’t have at least one of.


----------

